# Eclipse- Zip Datei als Prgramm



## PaulDo (25. Okt 2021)

Hallo,

beim Download von Eclipse erhalte ich immer eine Fehlermeldung. Es gibt doch eine Zip-Datei welche ich dann nur extrahieren muss. Wo finde ich diese oder kann mir jemand die Datei schicken. Viele Grüße


----------



## LimDul (25. Okt 2021)

Hier: https://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/


----------



## kneitzel (25. Okt 2021)

Was für eine Fehlermeldung bekommst Du wenn Du was machst?

Und der Installer ist schon recht sinnvoll, denn was soll man Dir bereit stellen?
- Plattform?
- Umfang?

Und nur den Eclipse Ordner bereit stellen kann auch problematisch sein, denn im ~/.p2 sind ja auch einige Dinge


----------



## LimDul (25. Okt 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Was für eine Fehlermeldung bekommst Du wenn Du was machst?
> 
> Und der Installer ist schon recht sinnvoll, denn was soll man Dir bereit stellen?
> - Plattform?
> ...


Bei Eclipse reicht tatsächlich das ZIP - Eclipse kann man per Copy Deployment problemlos installieren.


----------



## PaulDo (25. Okt 2021)

Danke, es hat funktioniert.


----------



## kneitzel (25. Okt 2021)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Bei Eclipse reicht tatsächlich das ZIP - Eclipse kann man per Copy Deployment problemlos installieren.


Sicher, dass dies funktioniert, wenn man den Installer benutzt hat?

Die eclipse.ini besagt dann u.a. sowas:

```
--launcher.library
/home/konrad/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.x86_64_1.2.300.v20210828-0802
```

Wenn Du das bereits per ZIP File gezogen hast, dann verweist dies auf das eigentliche Verzeichnis, d.h. man hat dann einen Eintrag wie:

```
--launcher.library
plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.x86_64_1.2.300.v20210828-0802
```

Daher: ja: Man kann alles in ein Verzeichnis zwängen (wie es das bei den Archiven der Fall ist) aber das ist dann kein Abzug von dem, was der Installer einem installiert hat.

Das war halt der Punkt, den ich im Kopf hatte, als ich geantwortet hatte.


----------



## LimDul (25. Okt 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Sicher, dass dies funktioniert, wenn man den Installer benutzt hat?
> 
> Die eclipse.ini besagt dann u.a. sowas:
> 
> ...


Ok, das kann sein, wenn man einmal den Installer genutzt hat. Das wusste ich wiederum nicht. Wir nutzen auf der Arbeit halt immer die Installation per ZIP entpacken, weil das am portabelsten ist.


----------

